# Rabbit Meat Processing in AZ



## EvaKelly (Dec 4, 2011)

I want to raise rabbits for my family to eat, but I really don't want to have to kill them myself. Is there any place in AZ (near Queen Creek or Mesa) that butchers rabbits for a decent price?


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 4, 2011)

EvaKelly said:
			
		

> I want to raise rabbits for my family to eat, but I really don't want to have to kill them myself. Is there any place in AZ (near Queen Creek or Mesa) that butchers rabbits for a decent price?


You could probably find some local rabbit raisers that might do it for you for a price. Not sure about any decent priced commercial places that would.


----------

